# Favorite Dog Memes? (or: make me laugh during Hurricane Sandy)



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm seriously stressing over the hurricane, so I decided we need a funny thread. What better than dog (or other animal) memes?

My favorites:

Insanity Puppy:










Panic Dog:










and, Life with Any Retriever, Ever


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hehehe! I have issues! .......


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hehehe! So do I! ...............


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...Life with a Boston. Forget being hypnotized, it saves you having a tongue rammed up your nose


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

lol! I wish I could have gotten a picture of Kabota with his lip stuck on his canine in the ultimate derp face.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Huh? What bottle? ........


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

This one made my day....


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Insanity Puppy:


THAT IS WHAT I THINK EVERY TIME I SEE A HUSKY PUPPY. lol.

Anyway. I'm sure you've seen Dog Shaming. But here are some others that make me giggle every time I see them:


























Drugs are for pugs (Pic was too big).


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

He woke up with a strange neck ache.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

gingerkid said:


>


fav. Ever.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

These are some good ones


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Love this thread.
Here's a picture I just drew while listening to storm reports. If Sandy was a bitch I imagine this is what she'd look like.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Love this thread.
> Here's a picture I just drew while listening to storm reports. If Sandy was a bitch I imagine this is what she'd look like.


Oh look it's Amaterasu


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I like that Canyx!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> fav. Ever.



Same here, LOVE IT!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

(Gorgeous pic, Canyx!)


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

This is all I have, unless you want to hear my most embarrassing moment in training class.


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome drawing, Canyx! Love it!

I'm still LOL'ing at the "He doesn't want a treat, says I can have two." Best ever. 

Some of my faves:










































They are all part of my rotating LOLcat desktop background


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

3doglady said:


> This is all I have, unless you want to hear my most embarrassing moment in training class.


Yes please


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I was considering making a dog meme thread! Perfect! I love Introspective Pug, myself.










And Lawyer Dog.










This is my favorite Insanity Puppy.










I like pretty much every "I have no idea what I'm doing" picture.










And for some reason, I find this so much funnier than I should.


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Love this thread.
> Here's a picture I just drew while listening to storm reports. If Sandy was a bitch I imagine this is what she'd look like.


Oh my gosh that picture is AWESOME. o-o If I drew that It'd look like a swirly blob


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Not a dog meme, but might make you feel better anyway.

(Here's another dog meme. I have nothing to do tonight  ).


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yay! And I need to hear the most embarrassing story ever!

You know how I got my awesome leash? Muggsy snapped his leash in front of a passing k-9 police unit. After the cop spent 20 minutes helping me catch my crazy dog, he gave me his special, unbreakable leash and said, "well, at your leash won't break again."

Muggsy: HAHAHA! I PLAYED TRICKS ON YOU! MADE NEW FRIEND!"


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> Yay! And I need to hear the most embarrassing story ever!
> 
> You know how I got my awesome leash? Muggsy snapped his leash in front of a passing k-9 police unit. After the cop spent 20 minutes helping me catch my crazy dog, he gave me his special, unbreakable leash and said, "well, at your leash won't break again."
> 
> Muggsy: HAHAHA! I PLAYED TRICKS ON YOU! MADE NEW FRIEND!"


Awwwe ... that is sweet! 

I will have to try and think hard about embarrassing stories ..................


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> Yay! And I need to hear the most embarrassing story ever!
> 
> You know how I got my awesome leash? Muggsy snapped his leash in front of a passing k-9 police unit. After the cop spent 20 minutes helping me catch my crazy dog, he gave me his special, unbreakable leash and said, "well, at your leash won't break again."
> 
> Muggsy: HAHAHA! I PLAYED TRICKS ON YOU! MADE NEW FRIEND!"


I didn't want to hijack the thread, so I started a new one on embarrassing moments. 

I love yours.


----------



## kelly.leo (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

These are amazing! Anyone know of a Whatshouldwecallme website for dogs? Here's my contribution:


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

A few more...


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

What I think when I hear Romney's vague answers about the tax plan...


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

This is my favorite


----------

